# Audio Compatible Helmets



## That_Noob_Guy (Jul 28, 2013)

I know listening to music can be 'bad' when riding... However, does anyone have an opinion on this and/or preference of helmet?


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Ride with a helmet that is designed with headphones in the earpads, never use in ear buds while boarding...!!!

And if you HAVE to have the music on the hill, make sure you can still hear what is going on around you...!!! It is a common curtesy... In my mind at least... 

I ride the lift with music, and then turn it off coming down the hill...


----------



## That_Noob_Guy (Jul 28, 2013)

Yeah, I refuse to ear bud it, A) they always fall out and B) I still want to be able to hear what is going on around me.

Thanks for the input


----------



## Peyto (Mar 21, 2012)

Pick whatever helmet you like most (or use the one you have), and if it doesn't have built-in speakers do this:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/mu...down-best-headphones-riding-4.html#post992809


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

I have a Ride Duster helmet with audio in the ears and it's great. It's compatible with my EG2 goggles too. Picked mine up last season for $100, I recommend it.


----------



## That_Noob_Guy (Jul 28, 2013)

How do you like the helmet and audio of the helmet?


----------



## Anaru (May 15, 2013)

Giro make a top helmet with speakers in built. Mate has 1 and swears by it!!


----------



## Epic (Apr 13, 2013)

I. think most of the Smith helmets can be wired with the skullcandy helmet kit. I bought a K2 Rival Pro which has speakers in it for next season and it feels pretty comfortable with decent audio quality.


----------



## JonSnow (Jul 24, 2013)

I got a Red helmet with the pouches in the earpads for 25 bucks on O2gearshop about two months ago and I just found the Skullcandy helmet headphones for 15 dollars at TJ Maxx of all places. I was originally thinking of buying some cheap overear headphones and modding them to fit in the helmet earpads but since I found the Skullcandys for cheap I decided not to.


----------



## ICary (Aug 2, 2013)

The "Ride Duster Helmet" I'V got a black one and love it. Audio is super clear. It comes with a cheap cable thou, got a new one at Radio Shack for a couple bucks. It can take a beating too.


----------



## That_Noob_Guy (Jul 28, 2013)

JonSnow said:


> I got a Red helmet with the pouches in the earpads for 25 bucks on O2gearshop about two months ago and I just found the Skullcandy helmet headphones for 15 dollars at TJ Maxx of all places. I was originally thinking of buying some cheap overear headphones and modding them to fit in the helmet earpads but since I found the Skullcandys for cheap I decided not to.


Do you recall the edition it was made by Red??


Also does anyone have an opinion on the bluetooth headsets I have seen by Skullcandy??


----------



## JonSnow (Jul 24, 2013)

1 x Red Men's Trace Helmet - F11 (253900F11) = $24.99
Color 001 Black
Options Medium

I know that I just bought some Skullcandys, so I am being a little hypocritical, but I really wouldn't buy anything by Skullcandy. I have owned three pairs of Skullcandy headphones in the past which all broke within a couple months. They were overpriced to begin with and the sound quality was never that good. I know they look cool, but you can get much better quality for far less money from another company.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

That_Noob_Guy said:


> Also does anyone have an opinion on the bluetooth headsets I have seen by Skullcandy??


The Smith Skullcandy bluetooth kit has shit ratings on their own webpage. That should tell you something. 

Smith Products | SmithOptics.com


----------



## That_Noob_Guy (Jul 28, 2013)

Yeah, I read some where that the bluetooth was shit. And I've personally bought a pair of skullcandy buds for myself, and wasn't to impressed with them either.... Multiple opinions are always good to take in for consideration too...


----------



## BeatFarm (Aug 8, 2013)

Under a helmet, standard earbuds can be a bit uncomfortable, but the new ones from apple actually fit pretty well, and definitely have a solid bass to em. Used to have the built in helmet speakers on a Giro, but after a few years they fizzled out.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Additionally, if you have a helmet that has audio capabilities but no speaker you can always buy some halfway decent speakers from amazon or something and make them fit your ear pads. Thats what I did with my old Smith Holt helmet. I bought these speakers Amazon.com : Koss KSC75 Portable Stereophone Headphones : Electronics and cut off the ear clips and slid them into the helmet. Works like a charm, sounds really good too. 

But, now I have another problem. People always want to talk on the chair or whatever so I have to constantly reach in my jacket and turn the volume down. Finding a set of headphones with in-line volume control would help immensely.


----------



## That_Noob_Guy (Jul 28, 2013)

LuckyRVA said:


> But, now I have another problem. People always want to talk on the chair or whatever so I have to constantly reach in my jacket and turn the volume down. Finding a set of headphones with in-line volume control would help immensely.


You could just carry a laminated piece of paper saying you're a deaf mute... Just saying...


----------



## ICary (Aug 2, 2013)

That_Noob_Guy said:


> You could just carry a laminated piece of paper saying you're a deaf mute... Just saying...


The ride duster helmet has audio control on the wire. So it's just right on the side of the neck.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

That_Noob_Guy said:


> You could just carry a laminated piece of paper saying you're a deaf mute... Just saying...


With music blasting from my helmet...yeah.


----------

